# Why doesn't this Plantronics desktop mic work with my Macbook?



## LABachlr (Feb 13, 2009)

I have this Plantronics mic that works great with my PC:

http://www.plantronics.com/north_america/en_US/products/cat640035/cat1200101/prod5020012

I'm not 100% sure that is the mic that I have, but it looks exactly like it.

Why doesn't it work with my Macbook?  It's just a simple desktop mic.  The above page says that it is compatible with Windows XP.  Not sure why it doesn't mention any other OS.  It's not like it comes with software/drivers...

The internal mic on my Macbook is great, but when I am doing screencasts, I sound like I am not close to the mic, which I'm not.   I have my Macbook on a stand next to another monitor that it is hooked up to so I can have dual display.  I then have a bluetooth keyboard and mouse on my desk.  

So, I'm about 2 feet from the internal mic.  I would prefer to do screencasts this way, as it's more comfortable and more productive.  However, I'm guessing the only way I can do that is if I get a mic that is compatible with my Macbook, or just get a USB mic.  Is that true, or is there a way to make the Plantronics mic above compatible with my Macbook?


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I have said before Apple has listened to audio pros (a while ago now) and put only line-in/line-out mic ports to reduce line noise on all their Macs. This is a tipped hat to all those complaining audio pros to mitigate line noise. This means you have to have self powered devices when plugging in audio devices to a Mac. 

Now to get past that with my desktop (G5 in my signature hopefully to be replaced by a Mac Pro once I really budget myself) I bought the brilliant Griffin iMic. This little USB device is recognized by OS X 10.4.x & 10.5.x with no special software. Using this along with the free SoundSource. A word of waring. This is a sound hack so when you update OS X to a next version  deinstall it before the upgrade.


----------



## LABachlr (Feb 13, 2009)

OK.  Good to know.  Thanks.

I could also get this Logitech USB Desktop Mic as well, right?  It says it's Mac compatible, and it looks like everyone on newegg.com loves it: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836111601

Any experience with or feedback on this mic?


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, I own it.  Every mac user i personally know say most any USB microphone will work on OS X. Now that Mic (I really do own one) is OK for Skype calls and iChat session calls. The Mic is good for one on one calls and is a little directional. I like the fact it has an on/off switch right on the mic. People hear me just fine during calls so it must be pretty good for the price.

However according to the geeks at TWIT they same it is not good for podcasts. They have suggested the mics over at BlueMics, especially the SnowBall. I have never tried one so take that fact at face value.


----------



## LABachlr (Feb 13, 2009)

Cool.  Glad to get feedback from a real user.  Yeah, I was actually at the Apple Store last night because for some reason, my internal mic had not been working ever since my logic board, the LCD screen, and the border around the LCD screen was replaced.  Actually, sometimes it would work, and sometimes it wouldn't.  But of course, when I went there last night, all of a sudden it worked.  

One guy there said it may have to do with the physical environment in which I was using it (i.e. there might have been interference causing it).  However, when I tried it in the same exact location after I got back, it still worked.  And I'm glad you were able to shed the light on why my line-in input would not work with my PC mic.  The guys at the Apple Store did not even mention that.

But they did pull out that exact mic last night, the SnowBall, to test it, and it worked great.  However it did not sound that much better than the internal mic, but the room was a bit loud.  So, it's not like we were in the best environment for testing.

I'll give the Logitech one a whirl, and if I find that I need better quality, I'll go for the SnowBall.  Thanks so much for the info.


----------

